# Dessert called "Panic"



## licia (Aug 15, 2005)

I've had this recipe for years and made it many times. It is great for a make ahead dessert.

Panic
1 Store bought angel food cake
1 large container  Cool whip
1 large box vanilla pudding (not instant)
1 can cherry pie filling

Break up cake into bite size pieces and put in large rectangular dish.Make pudding as directed on box and pour over cake. When cool, spread cool whip over and spread pie filling on top. Refrigerate several hours or overnight. This is easily adapted to different pie fillings -  I like lemon in the summer.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks licia, I can't wait to try this! I bet lemon pudding & blueberry pie filling would be great too.


----------



## licia (Aug 15, 2005)

The hardest part about it is waiting for the chill. It is especially good to carry.


----------



## amber (Aug 15, 2005)

Sounds like the perfect dessert for me since I have "panic attacks"    Sounds like a great dessert, and very easy to make too!


----------

